# Persona 4 Golden is now available on Steam



## SANIC (Jun 13, 2020)

SO STEP ON UP TO THE PLATE


----------



## nxwing (Jun 13, 2020)

I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS


----------



## Beerus (Jun 13, 2020)

Oh yeah!!! I've been waiting for this!


----------



## emigre (Jun 13, 2020)

Bought and downloading now. Great price and it should run on pretty much anything.


----------



## McPringles (Jun 13, 2020)

Apparently it has English and Japanese audio. One less reason to own a Vita.


----------



## Chary (Jun 13, 2020)

Bye Vita, I loved you, but seeya never


----------



## guisadop (Jun 13, 2020)

Everyday young life JU NE SU


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 13, 2020)

FINALLY
Cant wait to play the Golden exclusive content. I played the ps2 version so much.
Hope P3FES with party control is next! Or maybe even a collection of the 2 psp remakes of both Persona 2 games?


----------



## Xzi (Jun 13, 2020)

Chary said:


> Bye Vita, I loved you, but seeya never


Hey, Vita is great!  

...For playing PSP games.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 13, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Hey, Vita is great!
> 
> ...For playing PSP games.



...and homebrew on the go...which the PSP Go is better for in that aspect IMHO.


----------



## NanashiFinal13 (Jun 13, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Hey, Vita is great!
> 
> ...For playing PSP games.


I still think that P4G on Vita rocks. PC version is great, but to me, portability is a must. And on the OLED Screen, the game looks awesome. However, is cool that the game is available on other plataform.


----------



## lucas millington (Jun 13, 2020)

hmmm, wonder if there will be a way to transfer my pstv save to my pc


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jun 13, 2020)

Time to reach out for the truth, once again!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Vita was great for playing indie games...that OLED screen is fantastic.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 13, 2020)

Who releases a game on a SATURDAY!?


----------



## emigre (Jun 13, 2020)

Just played a bit of it, it's looks competent albeit bare bones. 1080p is highest supported resolution. Admittedly at it's core, it just a PS2 game but other games from that era have more features. The game looks pretty clean considering the original asserts were for the PS2.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 13, 2020)

Great, very nice price as well.
Looks like I no longer have to hack around the bush to play on my Vita again.


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 13, 2020)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 13, 2020)

i was hoping for a switch port too. Eve if it was price at 29.95 cause of switch tax


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2020)

Just take my money!!


----------



## supergamer368 (Jun 13, 2020)

RIP Vita. Been playing this on Steam for a while and it looks great.


----------



## LightBeam (Jun 13, 2020)

Denuvo ..... Aaaaaaargh, they had to put Denuvo in this ...
A Switch port would have been so cool too, but eh, at least we finally got it on PC, can't wait for them to finally understand that there is a potential Persona fanbase on PC and port P5R


----------



## SG854 (Jun 13, 2020)

NanashiFinal13 said:


> I still think that P4G on Vita rocks. PC version is great, but to me, portability is a must. And on the OLED Screen, the game looks awesome. However, is cool that the game is available on other plataform.


You can play on Oled TV with better picture then the vita oled. Vita oled has nasty black mura. And higher resolution oled.


----------



## NoNAND (Jun 13, 2020)

Chary said:


> Bye Vita, I loved you, but seeya never


Can i buy your PS vita?


----------



## CactusMan (Jun 13, 2020)

https://librospub.org/carl-gustav-jung/https://librospub.org/carl-gustav-jung/


SG854 said:


> You can play on Oled TV with better picture then the vita oled. Vita oled has nasty black mura. And higher resolution oled.


you can equal the Dailah Lama and pass Freud just by playing this game.


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 13, 2020)

@Nobody_Important4u


----------



## NanashiFinal13 (Jun 13, 2020)

SG854 said:


> You can play on Oled TV with better picture then the vita oled. Vita oled has nasty black mura. And higher resolution oled.


My Oled Vita screen is on perfect condition. And i don't have a OLED TV. I just preffer playing on portable consoles. But hey, its great that the game is finally on another plataform, so more people can enjoy it. And if for some reason, one day i sell my Vita, its nice to be able to play it on the PC.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 13, 2020)

CactusMan said:


> https://librospub.org/carl-gustav-jung/https://librospub.org/carl-gustav-jung/you can equal the Dailah Lama and pass Freud just by playing this game.


Jungian Psychology, I like those extra stuff about psychology in the Vita version.


----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (Jun 13, 2020)

Noob question Whats the difference Persona 4 and Persona 4 Digital Deluxe? in their steam page i doesnt see any differences ...


----------



## SG854 (Jun 13, 2020)

JaNDeRPeiCH said:


> Noob question Whats the difference Persona 4 and Persona 4 Digital Deluxe? in their steam page i doesnt any differences ...


Deluxe edition has soundtrack and artbook


----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (Jun 13, 2020)

SG854 said:


> Deluxe edition has soundtrack and artbook


Thank you for the reply well only i will buy the Persona 4...the deluxe version i dont care to buy it


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Jun 13, 2020)

Tried to import my Vita save to the PC version. Didn't work, as expected.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jun 13, 2020)

See ya in a month!
Also rest in pepperoni Vita.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2020)

Just bought it the same second i saw it


----------



## Jayinem81 (Jun 13, 2020)

Needs to be ported to Switch, would be easy money.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jun 13, 2020)

ah i thought i heard @Chary's scream of joy


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 13, 2020)

I never ever thought I would see the day


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm still gonna get a Vita for MGS2 on the go.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jun 13, 2020)

Yet another game escapes Vita-jail.
I think this is the only Vita-exclusive title I finished on there; everything else I either beat on another platform first or was ported to the Vita.


----------



## Apex (Jun 13, 2020)

Grabbed it! I hope this is incentive for more Atlus PC releases.


----------



## proffk (Jun 13, 2020)

It would be even better if this was available to stream on Geforce Now on Nvidia Shield TV. This way you can play on your couch.

Anyone who uses Geforce Now I highly recommend you go to Nvidia website and demand they add this to Geforce Now.

https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/forums/discover/255981/request-a-new-game/


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 13, 2020)

Of course it has Denuvo. Didn't stop me from buying it, since the game is old it shouldn't actually impact performance.

The anime cutscenes look really bad. They weren't redone, so they look horribly compressed.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 13, 2020)

Is there any expectation for this to be ported to other consoles (PS4, maybe Switch)? We just got Ys Memories of Celceta on PS4 like 7 or 8 years after it's original release. I've also been generally happy with better looking, better running, and faster loading ports of Vita games in general, but this is Persona 4 and should be a no brainer.


----------



## deisuke1234 (Jun 13, 2020)

I remember back in the days where people from many diffrent forums mentioned how persona would never get released to PC and made some jokes about it  or the chance for it to get released would be verry slime. Well i guess it was worth for the all the waiting.


----------



## Quarions (Jun 13, 2020)

deisuke1234 said:


> I remember back in the days where people from many diffrent forums mentioned how persona would never get released to PC and made some jokes about it  or the chance for it to get released would be verry slime. Well i guess it was worth for the all the waiting.


SEEEEGAAAAAA


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm not too sure why so many people shit on the vita it's kinda better than the switch in many ways. The switch beat the vita on the latest games but the vita is idealistic for all other stuff since it is more portable and less clunky and the controls are better. (I have a vita and switch) 

I personally never played the Persona games but I head good things about them. (I do have all the bootleg versions on my vita and PSP lol)

I wouldn't hold my breath for a PC crack because RE3 isn't cracked as of now and it has Denuvo DRM so again vita is Free lol


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 13, 2020)

Hambrew said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


You just bought this yesterday on a different platform, didn’t you?


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 13, 2020)

no i hate persona because i hate anime
and i hate how persona came to PC


----------



## Quarions (Jun 13, 2020)

Hambrew said:


> no i hate persona because i hate anime
> and i hate how persona came to PC



Either you are trolling or just very very stupid...


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jun 13, 2020)

I ain't getting it until it can be pirated.

The rules (and the law) forbid you from telling me where I can do it, but can somebody tell me when?


----------



## Worldblender (Jun 13, 2020)

Well, this is better than no Persona/Shin Megami Tensei games appearing on PC at all. Next step for me: find out if this runs well with Wine/Proton. I hope that the Denuvo DRM found here doesn't impair its ability to run on GNU/Linux distros with Proton. The ProtonDB page: https://www.protondb.com/app/1113000


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 13, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> I ain't getting it until it can be pirated.
> 
> The rules (and the law) forbid you from telling me where I can do it, but can somebody tell me when?



Tricky question it has Denuvo DRM I was waiting on RE3 to be pirated but it was never done so either the devs don't care of they never looked into it or they cant do it. I'm going to just buy it for $20 when it gets on sale. Last year CODEX was doing the games but I guess they only do Indie and another group deal with major games


----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (Jun 13, 2020)

Worldblender said:


> Well, this is better than no Persona/Shin Megami Tensei games appearing on PC at all. Next step for me: find out if this runs well with Wine/Proton. I hope that the Denuvo DRM found here doesn't impair its ability to run on GNU/Linux distros with Proton. The ProtonDB page: https://www.protondb.com/app/1113000



Suprise pikachu...it seems doesnt have any report on their protondb.Well it seems it working fine in linux&windows .....

No reports= Working fine


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 13, 2020)

Why the hell does this have Denuvo lol


Denuvo can f*ck off


----------



## Xzi (Jun 13, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> The switch beat the vita on the latest games


That's the understatement of the century.  Sony stopped supporting Vita with first-party titles like a week after it released.  Even downloading the games for free I couldn't find more than 14 quality Vita titles, and of those about 11 are available on other systems.



Goku1992A said:


> the vita is idealistic for all other stuff since it is more portable and less clunky and the controls are better.


Nah, the Hori splitpad pro is way more comfortable than the teeny tiny buttons and sticks on the Vita.  That's the benefit of having swappable controllers via Switch's rails.  More portable, sure, and I'll also grant you that the OLED screen on first revision Vitas is very nice, but in the end its the games matter more than anything else by several degrees.  The games are what made all the difference between 55 million Switch sales and 5 million Vita sales.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jun 13, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> The switch beat the vita on the latest games


dude the fucking wii u beat the vita
i own both, but damn, the vita got shafted
when the switch got good retroarch, the vita kinda died for me


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 14, 2020)

I bought it despite never actually playing a Persona game before. Hopefully it was a good choice


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> That's the understatement of the century.  Sony stopped supporting Vita with first-party titles like a week after it released.  Even downloading the games for free I couldn't find more than 14 quality Vita titles, and of those about 11 are available on other systems.
> 
> 
> Nah, the Hori splitpad pro is way more comfortable than the teeny tiny buttons and sticks on the Vita.  That's the benefit of having swappable controllers via Switch's rails.  More portable, sure, and I'll also grant you that the OLED screen on first revision Vitas is very nice, but in the end its the games matter more than anything else by several degrees.  The games are what made all the difference between 55 million Switch sales and 5 million Vita sales.



To be honest with you I lost interest in the switch because of the lack of 3rd party games on it. It's nice I can pirate stuff off of it but the online stuff outweigh the CFW stuff (to me) I play my switch lite more than my CFW Switch.



Darth Meteos said:


> dude the fucking wii u beat the vita
> i own both, but damn, the vita got shafted
> when the switch got good retroarch, the vita kinda died for me


I use my vita to play vita/psp/ps1 games/ and emulators due to convenience and portability. You can't really look at sales you have to look at the whole picture. The switch isn't really idealitic to carry around it is large and it is VERY clunky a good percentage of games you need online to fully enjoy them. If you have a Wii U that's modded there is kinda no real reason to own a switch the only game I can think of that the Wii U doesn't have is Mario Odyssey almost everything else is ported over.

What's I'm trying to say the switch isn't worth the money that Nintendo is asking for and those games isn't worth $60. Maybe $40 at best but nothing over $60


----------



## Xzi (Jun 14, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> To be honest with you I lost interest in the switch because of the lack of 3rd party games on it.


I mean, it's got way more third-party support than WiiU did, but obviously third-party support hasn't been Nintendo's biggest strength for quite some time now.  The fact that you bought two Switches despite not particularly caring for the console goes to show just how appealing it is as a companion device, and just how good Nintendo's marketing was for it.


----------



## fvig2001 (Jun 14, 2020)

Wow surprised Sega didn't add a Joker skin into this game. Hope this game gets mods like double speed and stuff to make the grindy parts better.


----------



## Paulsar99 (Jun 14, 2020)

I'll get it again when it's cheaper. Already played the heck out of it on the vita back in the days.


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> I mean, it's got way more third-party support than WiiU did, but obviously third-party support hasn't been Nintendo's biggest strength for quite some time now.  The fact that you bought two Switches despite not particularly caring for the console goes to show just how appealing it is as a companion device, and just how good Nintendo's marketing was for it.



I have 4 switches (2 lites and 2 unpatched units) it's a long story but I have 4 switches. I guess the only reason why I got into the switch idea because I heard they could be modded. Idk why I just lost interest in it I guess mainly because of lack of 3rd party games. The only gaimes I play on my switch lite now is Mario Kart 8 online or Mario Maker 2 online with the worlds maybe some Yu-Gi-Oh here and there and the other games I bought for it. 

You are correct the switch is very appealing but the prices for the games and lack of third party games make it unappealing. The CFW is nice to have but it's going to get old and tiring. I guess comming from PS4 and Xbox One the switch is kinda a downgrade to my gaming standards but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Edgarska (Jun 14, 2020)

emigre said:


> Just played a bit of it, it's looks competent albeit bare bones. 1080p is highest supported resolution. Admittedly at it's core, it just a PS2 game but other games from that era have more features. The game looks pretty clean considering the original asserts were for the PS2.


Looks like it can run at 4K, it just another port with broken high DPI support, so if you have a higher resolution monitor try changing that.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 14, 2020)

Ah, meme. Imagine launching a remake of an 8-year-old game with Denuvo.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jun 14, 2020)

Only got it to support them. I don't plan to play it again anytime soon.


----------



## J-Machine (Jun 14, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> I'm not too sure why so many people shit on the vita it's kinda better than the switch in many ways. The switch beat the vita on the latest games but the vita is idealistic for all other stuff since it is more portable and less clunky and the controls are better. (I have a vita and switch)
> 
> I personally never played the Persona games but I head good things about them. (I do have all the bootleg versions on my vita and PSP lol)
> 
> I wouldn't hold my breath for a PC crack because RE3 isn't cracked as of now and it has Denuvo DRM so again vita is Free lol



it was cracked around 5pm


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 14, 2020)

J-Machine said:


> it was cracked around 5pm



Okay cool I guess the other site didn't update the crack status yet. Pretty strange why RE3 still isn't cracked if this game was cracked with the same DRM protection.


----------



## Viri (Jun 14, 2020)

It's already on sale for 17 dollars.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/persona-4-golden


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 14, 2020)

NOW I FACE OUT, I HOLD OUT


----------



## DKH6789 (Jun 14, 2020)

I only need P5R


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jun 14, 2020)

J-Machine said:


> it was cracked around 5pm


https://crackwatch.com/game/persona-4-golden


----------



## eriol33 (Jun 14, 2020)

What an amazing year for pc gaming. I cannot believe this is happening!!


----------



## bahamut920 (Jun 14, 2020)

Atlus, give me the DDS and Raidou games on something besides PS2 and then we'll talk.



sks316 said:


> View attachment 213304
> Ah, meme. Imagine launching a remake of an 8-year-old game with Denuvo.


Even better; it's a remaster of an enhanced port of a 2008 game, so it's 12 years old now.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jun 14, 2020)

I made a stupid video.

Take off your headphones.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 14, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> I made a stupid video.



MY EARS
I WORE MY HEADPHONES AT MAX VOLUME, AND SUDDENLY MY EARDRUMS DIED


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 14, 2020)

Is there a trainer for it yet ? Hehe I am waiting and I want fat pikachu mod to replace the other fat character.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I want the world of Pokemon killing people hehe mod


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 14, 2020)

Quarions said:


> Either you are trolling or just very very stupid...


anime is disgusting; i'm not trolling.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 14, 2020)

Hambrew said:


> anime is disgusting; i'm not trolling.



And yet here you are, trolling Don't like it, don't buy it.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 14, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> I'm not too sure why so many people shit on the vita it's kinda better than the switch in many ways. The switch beat the vita on the latest games but the vita is idealistic for all other stuff since it is more portable and less clunky and the controls are better. (I have a vita and switch)
> 
> I personally never played the Persona games but I head good things about them. (I do have all the bootleg versions on my vita and PSP lol)
> 
> I wouldn't hold my breath for a PC crack because RE3 isn't cracked as of now and it has Denuvo DRM so again vita is Free lol


The Vita is more portable but that's about it. The controls aren't really any better, sure there's a D-pad but Sony's D-pads suck, and the buttons stick out a bit too much. The Vita sticks don't drift as easily as joycons, but when the Vita sticks do drift you're screwed.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



UltraSUPRA said:


> I ain't getting it until it can be pirated.
> 
> The rules (and the law) forbid you from telling me where I can do it, but can somebody tell me when?


Check relevant sites once a couple times a week, like when you wait to pirate anything else.

It's a good game and it's the same price as the Vita copy is (or was when I got it). Sure Denuvo sucks, but it shouldn't impact performance in a PC port of a game from like 8 years ago, unless it's a bad port.

If you mean you're gonna get it and crack it so Denuvo is gone, that's different, but still just check relevant sites every now and then.


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 14, 2020)

it starts....

also this put the vita six feet under even more.... oh well...


----------



## Xzi (Jun 14, 2020)

For anyone interested, apparently it is possible to transfer your save from a modded or even unmodded Vita to the Steam version:

https://www.reddit.com/r/pcgaming/comments/h8j7ji/psa_you_can_transfer_persona_4_golden_vita_saves/

The thread links back to GBAtemp for instructions on transferring saves from an unmodded Vita, lol.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> For anyone interested, apparently it is possible to transfer your save from a modded or even unmodded Vita to the Steam version:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/pcgaming/comments/h8j7ji/psa_you_can_transfer_persona_4_golden_vita_saves/
> 
> The thread links back to GBAtemp for instructions on transferring saves from an unmodded Vita, lol.



This is much better hehe

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I am only going to use exp multiplier


----------



## Tamunya (Jun 14, 2020)

Goodbye, Vita x__x

A part of me is sad that there is not reason for me to have Vita anymore. I only have a handful of PSP/PSX games I want but they can all be emulated on PC or mobile phone. And the Vita exclusives... well, it was just Persona @<>@ Also Persona 4 Dancing but having played Dancing yesterday... I did not enjoy it. But then again, I dislike Persona Q 1-2, as well.

Major thanks to the developers/publishers for including the original Japanese voices option. If only Square Enix cared enough to do that with FF X/X-2 after so many re-releases....


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 14, 2020)

Is their atlus event on 21/6 ?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Should I buy the Japanese P5S ?


----------



## subcon959 (Jun 14, 2020)

Great game, but part of its charm for me was playing it anywhere on the Vita.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 14, 2020)

emigre said:


> Just played a bit of it, it's looks competent albeit bare bones. 1080p is highest supported resolution.


Switching to borderless fullscreen seems to be the trick for opening up other resolution options.  I'm playing it in 4K, though texture resolution is obviously a lot more limited so it's kind of a moot point.



proffk said:


> It would be even better if this was available to stream on Geforce Now on Nvidia Shield TV.


But you can stream it to Shield TV via Steam.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2020)

I just pre ordered a gpd win Max to play this.
I can sell my Vita now


----------



## Xzi (Jun 14, 2020)

voddy said:


> I can sell my Vita now


Might not even be worth the effort TBH, everybody else is gonna have the same idea and they were already on eBay for about $50 before P4G PC.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 14, 2020)

voddy said:


> I just pre ordered a gpd win Max to play this.
> I can sell my Vita now





Xzi said:


> Might not even be worth the effort TBH, everybody else is gonna have the same idea and they were already on eBay for about $50 before P4G PC.


I'd take it for free


----------



## notimp (Jun 14, 2020)

FYI, Persona 5 is playable on PC as well using PS3 emulation (RPCS3)

4k resolution
16x anisotropic filtering
30fps or 60fps (60 breaks the game in a few instances)
uprezed 2D art assets
removed blur
and removed day/weather hud element (if you want, so it is not on screen all the time)

Full speed on a 3700X with a 1660Ti under Vulkan. (That configuration is probably overkill, but I had to change the automatic underclocking of my 3700X to a 50 Watt power target to keep the system silent - (basically it stresses the cpu quite a bit)).

To set it up, watch this video:


I found that enabling the blur removal hack is beneficial, same with the remove date and weather from top left UI hack (hash (#) comment out all other hud disablers in that cheat option to leave all other hud elements on). Renderer Vulkan, Anti aliasing disabled (if you run it in 4K internal resolution AA just made it blurrier (fonts especially)).

edit: The mod used in the video works on both the NTSC and the PAL version of the game. (On both english is the only western text language option though.  )


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 14, 2020)

My corsair one is connected to tv and Persona 4 golden wont change to 1080p to fill the screen is this a glitch ?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

It works fine on my other pc with regular monitor

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Lol I relaunched it and it fixed itself hehe


----------



## Nimrod-002 (Jun 14, 2020)

i m glad they did this but 14gb for an uprezed vita game?  its not even worth pirating.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 14, 2020)

https://www.ngpx.games/

So will atlus release Persona 4 golden on ps4 and switch ? Or this event is not important.


----------



## diggeloid (Jun 14, 2020)

Fuck this is amazing. I hope this means we'll get more ports (especially P5 which I haven't had a chance to play yet!)


----------



## Xzi (Jun 14, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> So will atlus release Persona 4 golden on ps4 and switch ? Or this event is not important.


Who knows.  Atlus are the kings of irrational decision-making.  Maybe we'll get a Switch port in ten years and a PS4 port in twelve.


----------



## eriol33 (Jun 14, 2020)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Of course it has Denuvo. Didn't stop me from buying it, since the game is old it shouldn't actually impact performance.
> 
> The anime cutscenes look really bad. They weren't redone, so they look horribly compressed.


Give it a time, I am pretty sure modders will come to rescue by using AI to rescale the animation just like FF7


----------



## SG854 (Jun 14, 2020)

Videos have weird skips. Atlus fix it.


----------



## LunaticKingdom (Jun 14, 2020)

A new stage of Atlus games on PC has begun!
They certainly can't get Persona 5 Royal on PC yet since it's recent and they must have a contract with Sony, but maybe in 2-4 years I'll be able to play it.
Also, imagine the future SMT V getting a PC version too? That would be incredible.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 14, 2020)

SG854 said:


> Videos have weird skips. Atlus fix it.


I'm only about 4 hours in, but I'm having no such issues.  Might be a problem with V-sync being disabled or something?


----------



## SG854 (Jun 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> I'm only about 4 hours in, but I'm having no such issues.  Might be a problem with V-sync being disabled or something?


V sync is enable. One of the reviewers also complained about it. Its a weird stutter that happens.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 14, 2020)

SG854 said:


> V sync is enable. One of the reviewers also complained about it. Its a weird stutter that happens.


Hmm, not something I've noticed at all.  Maybe it's only certain cutscenes?


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Jun 14, 2020)

notimp said:


> FYI, Persona 5 is playable on PC as well using PS3 emulation (RPCS3)
> 
> 4k resolution
> 16x anisotropic filtering
> ...




P4G can run on a craptop but p5 requires a minimum $600 pc though.


----------



## notimp (Jun 15, 2020)

ChicoPancho said:


> P4G can run on a craptop but p5 requires a minimum $600 pc though.


True. 

Bought P4G today myself its a great game in its own right.  I just wanted to indicate, that its possible.
-

Also, if anyone is interested, Moonlight game streaming P4G from a PC to a smartphone using a controller like this one: https://gbatemp.net/threads/citra-e...t-official-release.565779/page-6#post-9070487
- is possible.

In Moonlight ( https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.limelight&hl=en ) settings I deactivated 'automatic gamepad recognition' and Xbox360/one gamepad driver. The controller works in app, when the steam big picture overlay launches, for some strange reason it cant be navigated with the controller, but via touch inputs. And as soon as P4G launches, the controller (through Moonlight) works again. 

Use force h265 and 90Hz options in Moonlight to reduce latency. Also use the stretch image to the entire sceen option imho. (P4G can be stretched horizontally a little without immediately looking too off. That is if you own one of those ultrawide smartphones, if your screen is 16:9, the game already outputs in 16:9).

Also tried Rainway gamestreaming - on my Android device it doesnt support h265, which means higher latency, which means bye, bye Rainway.  Rainway has the option to also set a crop of the image to max width (keeping the aspect ratio, loosing a bit of the top and bottom of the image..  ), Moonlight has not.

(Nvidia Geforce Now has solved the phone aspect ratio issue best btw, it allows you freeform pinch/zooming and cropping. But Persona 4 Gold isnt part of Nvidia Geforce Now. Yet. )


----------



## SG854 (Jun 15, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Hmm, not something I've noticed at all.  Maybe it's only certain cutscenes?


I'm not sure. I haven't played enough of the game to know. Its noticable in the intro song. For me its only a split second so it isn't too huge. But that might be because I have an NVME drive? The reviewer had it worse.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@Xzi
At 2:40 The reviewer had stutters.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 15, 2020)

SG854 said:


> I'm not sure. I haven't played enough of the game to know. Its noticable in the intro song. For me its only a split second so it isn't too huge. But that might be because I have an NVME drive? The reviewer had it worse.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



That's gotta be the difference, I have it installed on an HDD instead of an SSD.  I definitely do not have that same stutter in the intro video.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 15, 2020)

Xzi said:


> That's gotta be the difference, I have it installed on an HDD instead of an SSD.  I definitely do not have that same stutter in the intro video.


I dont know. Because NVME are suppose to be much faster at loading.


----------



## Chary (Jun 15, 2020)

Xzi said:


> For anyone interested, apparently it is possible to transfer your save from a modded or even unmodded Vita to the Steam version:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/pcgaming/comments/h8j7ji/psa_you_can_transfer_persona_4_golden_vita_saves/
> 
> The thread links back to GBAtemp for instructions on transferring saves from an unmodded Vita, lol.


Can confirm that this works, but there are some caveats: 

It doesn't notice NG+ files, or notate them on the save screen
This also means you can't fuse Izanagi no Okami, as the game knows you're not on a NG+
It will definitely crash unreliably, bringing up Japanese error messages when you do certain things (try to do the accomplice ending, try to load a "clear save file", etc.)
For some reason, importing more than one Vita save caused load times to skyrocket for no apparent reason
It also crashed getting achievements out of order a few times, i.e. triggering all the compendium achievements in one go

Restarting the game a few times let me eventually get past that, though. Performance overall outside of trying to macgyver my save file 
has been fantastic on two different setups, and it also works super well streamed via SkyNX to my Switch.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 15, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Who knows.  Atlus are the kings of irrational decision-making.  Maybe we'll get a Switch port in ten years and a PS4 port in twelve.


Irrational decisions like launching a remaster of a remake with Denuvo?


----------



## linuxares (Jun 15, 2020)

odd crashes, weird saves, and lagging cutscenes? Smells like the Devs of Denuvo done a botch job again! (Yes, it's actually Denuvo that implements it. Not the game devs themselves.)


----------



## Xzi (Jun 15, 2020)

sks316 said:


> Irrational decisions like launching a remaster of a remake with Denuvo?


I can kind of understand the decision to include Denuvo, assuming Atlus is using P4G as a test balloon to decide whether or not to port other games.  You can't accurately gauge interest with piracy being a valid option from day one.  Also it's priced very reasonably ($17 on GMG and other sites), and they clearly did put a fair amount of work into the port, so even the stingiest of penny-pinchers doesn't have much of an excuse with this one.

Thankfully the game is doing incredibly well, and it's actually become the most concurrently-played JRPG of all time on Steam in just 24 hours after release (previous record-holder was FFXV).  If there was even one person inside Atlus considering bringing other games to PC before this, the whole company should be convinced now.



linuxares said:


> odd crashes, weird saves, and lagging cutscenes?


Keep in mind Chary was talking about the results of transferring a Vita save, which obviously isn't officially supported.  I've had none of these issues with starting a new game from the beginning.


----------



## Plstic (Jun 15, 2020)

Game runs fine on arch linux.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jun 15, 2020)

Xzi said:


> even the stingiest of penny-pinchers doesn't have much of an excuse with this one.


Digital downloads are worthless.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 15, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Digital downloads are worthless.


Only if you see no inherent value whatsoever in the game itself, which would be ridiculous in this case because P4G is amazing.

Besides, any physical game you plan to keep for the long run is also worthless from that point of view.  If you're treating gaming like the stock market, you went terribly astray somewhere along the line.  There's value in the experiences themselves, and there's also value in keeping a collection, whether it be physical, digital, or both.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 15, 2020)

Sometimes buying digital games is better than ordering and waiting for it to arrive. Specially Japanese games.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Physical games are not worth it like before their is no manuals and the blu ray game must be written to the ssd/hdd in order to play it anyway because blu ray is slow to read.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 15, 2020)

SG854 said:


> Videos have weird skips. Atlus fix it.


If you're still having problems, try taking a look at this. I urge others with the same problems regarding the intro and anime cutscenes to try it as well.


----------



## BlackZero500 (Jun 15, 2020)

Hambrew said:


> anime is disgusting; i'm not trolling.



If you would care to look up the definition of trolling you would see that you are.

Also i want to clarify that just stating "Anime is disgusting" makes you sound like a prick with no brain. There are so many styles and genres of Anime and Anime related Games that its not really possible to hate it all because then you would hate everything. For every Genre and style there is a Anime Pendant for it. Also if you dont like it at all, then why even care to write in a related Thread?


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 15, 2020)

McPringles said:


> Apparently it has English and Japanese audio. One less reason to own a Vita.


As if vita is used only to play stupid persona....

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Hambrew said:


> anime is disgusting; i'm not trolling.





BlackZero500 said:


> If you would care to look up the definition of trolling you would see that you are.


Did you look at the definition "butthurt"? 

No seriously, it's not trolling if someone has a opinion lol.
That word is so missuses these days.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 15, 2020)

SG854 said:


> I dont know. Because NVME are suppose to be much faster at loading.


Sorry I didn't notice this reply earlier.  There isn't really much of any loading involved with pre-rendered videos, so I'm thinking it was just a lack of QA testing on different hardware configurations that caused this issue.  In other words, the game is expecting data to stream at a slower rate more consistent with Vita hardware, and the overflow causes video to lag/stutter.  At least, that's my best guess.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 15, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> As if vita is used only to play stupid persona....
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I feel a little conflicted replaying this game. You have to romance a bunch of teenagers pick who you want to date, watch cutscenes of teenagers flap their breasts and stuff. Seeing adults in game talk about hot teenagers. And the beaty pageant part from a game made and written by adults. Its going into pedo territory. Makes it uncomfortable when those scenes happens. I dont know if I should feel bad playing this game or not. And if I do feel bad its because of reasons I or someone else creates for me. Its a fake game and not real people but still. I'm in a conflicting process on how should I feel playing this and similar themed games.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jun 15, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> If you have a Wii U that's modded there is kinda no real reason to own a switch the only game I can think of that the Wii U doesn't have is Mario Odyssey almost everything else is ported over.


Fire Emblem Three Houses. Animal Crossing. Pokemon. Dragon Quest XI. Smash Ultimate. Luigi's Mansion. Skyrim. Witcher III. DOOM. Octopath Traveler. Splatoon 2. Dead Cells. Tetris 99. Cuphead. Clubhouse Games 51. Dragon Ball FighterZ. Dragon Ball Xenoverse 2.

I must've missed those Wii U releases.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 15, 2020)

SG854 said:


> I feel a little conflicted replaying this game. You have to romance a bunch of teenagers pick who you want to date, watch cutscenes of teenagers flap their breasts and stuff. Seeing adults in game talk about hot teenagers. And the beaty pageant part from a game made and written by adults. Its going into pedo territory. Makes it uncomfortable when those scenes happens. I dont know if I should feel bad playing this game or not. And if I do feel bad its because of reasons I or someone else creates for me. Its a fake game and not real people but still. I'm in a conflicting process on how should I feel playing this and similar themed games.


While I agree those interactions are fairly disturbing, what's truly disturbing is realizing how closely they mirrored real-life Japanese society and, to a slightly lesser extent, American society as recently as 2008.  Hell, it's not like that type of creepiness is particularly uncommon even today.  So in that sense I'd say it serves as a pretty well thought-out commentary/satire, and it also makes more clear the reasons for the tonal shift between P4 and P5.


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 15, 2020)

Darth Meteos said:


> Fire Emblem Three Houses. Animal Crossing. Pokemon. Dragon Quest XI. Smash Ultimate. Luigi's Mansion. Skyrim. Witcher III. DOOM. Octopath Traveler. Splatoon 2. Dead Cells. Tetris 99. Cuphead. Clubhouse Games 51. Dragon Ball FighterZ. Dragon Ball Xenoverse 2*.*
> 
> I must've missed those Wii U releases.



The Wii U has capabilities of playing those games Nintendo just abandoned the project. The switch is kinda a revised version of the Wii U. 

The joycons and etc.. are just gimmicks


----------



## Xzi (Jun 15, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> The Wii U has capabilities of playing those games Nintendo just abandoned the project. The switch is kinda a revised version of the Wii U.


Switch is what they should've released in the first place instead of WiiU.  Nintendo didn't abandon it, people simply didn't buy it because the marketing was crap and so was the concept.



Goku1992A said:


> The joycons and etc.. are just gimmicks


I'm not sure you know what "gimmick" means.  Neither swappable controllers nor portability are gimmicks, they're just nice features to have.  The second screen of the WiiU gamepad was a gimmick, and one that no third-party developer wanted to bother with.

That said, no clue why this is being discussed in a P4G thread.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 15, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> The Wii U has capabilities of playing those games Nintendo just abandoned the project. The switch is kinda a revised version of the Wii U.
> 
> The joycons and etc.. are just gimmicks



Did Moro suck your brain too ? Hehe


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 15, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Switch is what they should've released in the first place instead of WiiU.  Nintendo didn't abandon it, people simply didn't buy it because the marketing was crap and so was the concept.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure you know what "gimmick" means.  Neither swappable controllers nor portability are gimmicks, they're just nice features to have.



The joycon scheme is nice but again you can have issues breaking your rail since you have to always slide it in and slide it out. Not to mention all of the drift issues that the joycons had. (I never experienced this) but it is there. The other issue why are these $80 ? These are $50 at best (I'm just being nice since it is Bluetooth) but $80 is overkill. The joycons are not durable this is where I'm getting at they can break very easily and also your device railings aswell. Nintendo should have just gave you a controller to play for docked vs having you detach your joy-cons. The more you slide in and out it will cause wear and tear this is why I avoid detaching my joycons.  



Mohammed2935 said:


> Did Moro suck your brain too ? Hehe



lol maybe


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 15, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> The joycon scheme is nice but again you can have issues breaking your rail since you have to always slide it in and slide it out. Not to mention all of the drift issues that the joycons had. (I never experienced this) but it is there. The other issue why are these $80 ? These are $50 at best (I'm just being nice since it is Bluetooth) but $80 is overkill. The joycons are not durable this is where I'm getting at they can break very easily and also your device railings aswell. Nintendo should have just gave you a controller to play for docked vs having you detach your joy-cons. The more you slide in and out it will cause wear and tear this is why I avoid detaching my joycons.
> 
> 
> 
> lol maybe


Do you think Vegeta will win next week ?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Bored


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 15, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> Do you think Vegeta will win next week ?



To be honest with you I haven't really followed up in DBZ Manga that much anymore. I feel they need to give us a Budukai 4 or a Tenkaiechi 4 and just retire the series.

How can they say that Berus was the strongest then go to Xeno and now Moro. DBZ is like Pokemon it was good but then it's starting to get bad


----------



## Xzi (Jun 15, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> The joycon scheme is nice but again you can have issues breaking your rail since you have to always slide it in and slide it out. Not to mention all of the drift issues that the joycons had. (I never experienced this) but it is there. The other issue why are these $80 ? These are $50 at best (I'm just being nice since it is Bluetooth) but $80 is overkill.


You'd have to be _really_ rough with it to break the rails, not much of an issue unless you have young children.  And the joycons are precisely the reason that swappable controllers are convenient; just trade them out for a Hori Splitpad Pro ASAP.



Goku1992A said:


> Nintendo should have just gave you a controller to play for docked vs having you detach your joy-cons.


Meh, Switch has a very long list of compatible controllers right out of the box, and odds are you'd want at least two controllers for it anyway just like any other console.  8BitDo for the win.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 15, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> To be honest with you I haven't really followed up in DBZ Manga that much anymore. I feel they need to give us a Budukai 4 or a Tenkaiechi 4 and just retire the series.
> 
> How can they say that Berus was the strongest then go to Xeno and now Moro. DBZ is like Pokemon it was good but then it's starting to get bad


Frieza was the strongest too hehe .......... anyway Goku lost the fight for the third time and Vegeta learned few thing from a planet and he just arrived to fight Moro.


----------



## banjo2 (Jun 15, 2020)

Darth Meteos said:


> Smash Ultimate


but smash ultimate is a port hurr durr


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 15, 2020)

Xzi said:


> You'd have to be _really_ rough with it to break the rails, not much of an issue unless you have young children.  And the joycons are precisely the reason that swappable controllers are convenient; just trade them out for a Hori Splitpad Pro ASAP.



My buddies broke  theirs and some experienced drift I just think they don't take good care of their systems. 



Xzi said:


> Meh, Switch has a very long list of compatible controllers right out of the box, and odds are you'd want at least two controllers for it anyway just like any other console.  8BitDo for the win.



I spent $50 for 2 wired controllers from Walmart only ting that sucks that they don't rumble but I can live with that since they also work on my PC aswell. I mostly use my switch lite for on the go and leave my large switch at home for the docked play. 



Mohammed2935 said:


> Frieza was the strongest too hehe .......... anyway Goku lost the fight for the third time and Vegeta learned few thing from a planet and he just arrived to fight Moro.



They should let Vegeta win a major battle I don't remember him actually winning a major battle.


----------



## Darksabre72 (Jun 15, 2020)

R.I.P Vita 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lilith Valentine said:


> Just take my money!!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 15, 2020)

Darksabre72 said:


> R.I.P Vita
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



I aiming more for


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jun 15, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Only if you see no inherent value whatsoever in the game itself, which would be ridiculous in this case because P4G is amazing.


You must be confusing sentimental and monetary. If you buy a digital game, you can copy the files over to somebody else's computer and keep your own copy. Nothing is lost for either participant. If you buy a physical game, and you want to give it to a friend, you can't play it until your friend gives it back.
There is an infinite amount of copies of any given digital game while it's for sale. The same cannot be said for physical games.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 15, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> You must be confusing sentimental and monetary.


I'm not confusing them at all, that's why I said my piece about treating gaming like the stock market.  You're not gonna make anywhere near enough money to live off of doing that, so there's hardly any point to it.  The exception, ironically, might be digital items, such as hats in TF2 or skins in CS:GO.  I've bought multiple $60 games just by selling some of those.  Goes to show that value, be it sentimental or monetary, is determined entirely in the eye of the beholder.  Whatever people are willing to pay for something is what it's worth.



UltraSUPRA said:


> If you buy a physical game, and you want to give it to a friend, you can't play it until your friend gives it back.


Which is just a different form of DRM.  There's no reason you shouldn't be able to play a game you've already installed on PS4 or XB1 without inserting the disc.  At most it should require you to verify that you still own the disc once a month or so.  It's an unnecessary inconvenience held over from an age long past when consoles had to constantly read data from the disc/cartridge.



UltraSUPRA said:


> There is an infinite amount of copies of any given digital game while it's for sale. The same cannot be said for physical games.


True, but again, this means nothing for physical games you intend to keep permanently.  Besides, these days physical games continue to get printed for just as long as their digital counterparts are for sale, and then the remake/remaster comes along 5-10 years later.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jun 16, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> The Wii U has capabilities of playing those games Nintendo just abandoned the project. The switch is kinda a revised version of the Wii U.
> 
> The joycons and etc.. are just gimmicks


Original comment: Only game not available on Wii U is Mario Odyssey
New comment: Oh, they could run on a Wii U

Aside from the goalpost moving, by your logic Xbox One X is the best console, because it also can run all the Nintendo games if they were just on the console.


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 16, 2020)

Darth Meteos said:


> Original comment: Only game not available on Wii U is Mario Odyssey
> New comment: Oh, they could run on a Wii U
> 
> Aside from the goalpost moving, by your logic Xbox One X is the best console, because it also can run all the Nintendo games if they were just on the console.



I said "almost everything" which is a good 75% of the switch current library came from the Wii U. A modded Wii U has more features than the switch. It can play perfect GameCube/Wii games while Switch struggles on Lakka. (Keep in mind you cant even dock Lakka) I just used Mario Odyssey as an example on why it isn't essential to spend $250+ when you have a cheaper alternative.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 16, 2020)

Would you recommend me to buy all shin megami games on 3ds eshop ? I have sky3ds plus and I downloaded everything.

I wanted to buy them now because I just got a job in October 2019 ..... so I would love to some ...... should I ? Hehe

do you recommend digital 3ds games in 2020 ?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Before the job I wont think about hehe but now I can buy almost every game

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also they are all on sale on 3ds and only one day left


----------



## Daisy (Jun 16, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> Would you recommend me to buy all shin megami games on 3ds eshop ? I have sky3ds plus and I downloaded everything.
> 
> I wanted to buy them now because I just got a job in October 2019 ..... so I would love to some ...... should I ? Hehe
> 
> ...



Honestly one of my favourite things about having a job is being able to buy physical games.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 16, 2020)

Daisy said:


> Honestly one of my favourite things about having a job is being able to buy physical games.


Yeah I know I would love to go to game stores and retro games store to collect some games ..... but we can’t due to the virus. 

when will it ends ? Hehe


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jun 16, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> when will it ends ? Hehe


Never.
Not a single time in world history has a disease ever ceased to exist.
The Russians found a cure.
The statistics are counting people who showed no symptoms.
By all accounts, the lockdown should be over.
It isn't.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 17, 2020)

We're probably going to get some patches at some point, but for anyone who doesn't want to wait, there's now a mod tool out for fixing most common issues with the game, including stutter:

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=2130785808



UltraSUPRA said:


> Not a single time in world history has a disease ever ceased to exist.


Smallpox was eradicated in 1980, though typically the best we can do is create a vaccine, yes.



UltraSUPRA said:


> The Russians found a cure.


Why not just say bigfoot found a cure, that'd be equally believable.



UltraSUPRA said:


> By all accounts, the lockdown should be over.
> It isn't.


Huh?  Every single state is open for business again, and has been for a while.  The concern now is that some of them should be going back into quarantine because of massive spikes in infections and hospitalizations, but these are mostly states that mishandled things from the start, so they're literally still dealing with the first wave of the virus.

Regardless, this is another topic that doesn't belong in this thread.


----------



## Anonymous42456 (Jun 17, 2020)

A golden opportunity since I never owned a Vita.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 17, 2020)

I hope this game eventually gets cracked. I don't like the idea of DRM—that you don't really own your software in the same way that you own your car. With DRM, you are merely granted access (which can be revoked at any time) to the software that you purchased, through the use of invasive and ultimately ineffective software and techniques.


----------



## Coyote_Mao (Jul 19, 2020)

Not to mention that the official version lags and crashes constantly on many systems, while the cracked version apparently works like a charm. Denuvo at its finest.


----------



## Darksabre72 (Jul 19, 2020)

Coyote_Mao said:


> Not to mention that the official version lags and crashes constantly on many systems, while the cracked version apparently works like a charm. Denuvo at its finest.


i really wish that there would be at least an better alternative than denuvo or if not just remove denuvo entirely


----------

